# Help support the BSDs by buying stuff!



## aragon (Jun 27, 2009)

http://bsdfund.org/card/

Unfortunately US only.  I wish I could get one myself. 

BSDTalk interviewed Michael Dexter about it here.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 27, 2009)

Why would a Latvian launch a US-only card? Or why would an American (Canadian-sounding, actually) launch the entire operation in Latvia?


----------



## anomie (Jun 27, 2009)

Thanks for sharing -- it's a cool logo and a clever approach. 

On the other hand, I do not think credit cards are a good idea at all. (Any cognizant American will presumably understand that by now.) It would be better if the offering was available as a check card as well. 

An alternative to making a bank wealthy and going into consumer debt - temporary or not - is of course to just donate: FreeBSD Foundation Donations.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 27, 2009)

Credit cards are fine, as long as you pay the bills immediately  In other words: only use them for convenience, never for actual credit.


----------



## anomie (Jun 27, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> Credit cards are fine, as long as you pay the bills immediately



"...as long as you pay... immediately" <-- being the operative phrase. That's one thing. 

Another problem is: 

http://www.soundmoneytips.com/artic...s-how-credit-cards-encourage-you-to-overspend



> A Dunn & Bradstreet study found that people spend 12-18% more when using credit cards than when using cash.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 27, 2009)

People are stupid  This should simply *not* happen if your head's screwed on right:



> [...] the more you spend using your credit cards the higher the _probability_ you will borrow money from the credit card company at steep interest rates, get hit with fees for exceeding your credit limit, and incur larger penalties for late payments.



Probabilities can be prevented..


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 27, 2009)

Anyhoo, I will just use the old and trusted donations mechanism.  

http://www.freebsdfoundation.org/donate/

Help reach the 2009 goal, people!


----------



## aragon (Jun 27, 2009)

I'm against credit as well, have never owned any credit cards myself, and work entirely with debit/cheque cards. Thing is this makes it really easy to support the BSDs and instead of getting annoying points or some other pointless promotion from my bank for using my card, I'd rather the breadcrumbs from my card purchase profit margins went to something good like BSD.

And what BSD geek wouldn't want that card in their wallets?


----------



## Brandybuck (Jun 28, 2009)

Credit is good, if you understand what it is and use it appropriately. Credit cards are a form of credit, but most of the "interest" isn't true interest, but fees for the revolving charge account. I use credit cards all the time, but pay them off monthly. It's been several years since I've seen an interest charge.


----------



## vivek (Jun 28, 2009)

Some people are so depends upon CC they can't even buy eggs, milk and bread without it at market. And guess what sometime that is too declined, what a shame. 

Personally, I pay all my bills using check and debit card is used only when required. For all other small things cash is good to go. For daily traveling I've metro rail pass which gives me unlimited traveling option :e


----------



## danger@ (Jun 28, 2009)

Note that this effort is not very FreeBSD-oriented. They are probably going to prefer to fund NetBSD/OpenBSD projects. Also they seem to be donating to ppc development and if we are ever going to change compiler, it will be more likely be clang/llvm.

However I like the general idea and also like the look/desgin of that card


----------



## alie (Jun 29, 2009)

WOW, nice card, i hope i can get it in Singapore


----------

